# Microwave popcorn!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Made some yesterday,while Robin hung out in the kitchen.  
vroom,vroom,vroom,:kittyturn PIP...(jump)PIP,POP,?,POPPOPPOPPOPPOPPOP! (Kuuuurt?) BLAM! BLAM! (sniff,sniff,mm!) DING! As I CARE-FUL-LY remove bag from microwave (what's THAT?!)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gigi LOVES microwave popcorn, she watches it pop, too. I give her tiny pieces of only the white part - no kernal pieces at all.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah I was shocked when he helped himself to some! I included tartar-control treats in his goody bag,today!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Chiquita will stick her nose in the bowl and snatch a piece and then run off the eat it, since it's only a piece or 2 I see no harm.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I toss some across the room to buy myself a few minutes with the bowl so I can eat without furry heads getting in the way.

A handful tossed and off they go to hoover  

Although, they love it more when Daddy is here we eat the great Orville Redenbacher super butter. When it's just me I make it on the stove in a pot and it's Winco's bulk bin popcorn kernals...and no butter. Just a little salt and fake butter sprinkled on it. They chase mine down and stare at me like "Really? You want me to eat this crap?"


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

i love microwave popcorn! weird but neither of the kitties do...they back away when they sniff the popcorn bowl.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Thurston loves it when I microwave anything. He hops up and watches as the food goes round and round and round and round, little head turning along with it. So cute.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Why would popcorn be unhealthy to cats? It's the main ingredient in the most prestigious cat foods, such as Purina and Royal Canin.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> It's the main ingredient in the most prestigious cat foods, such as Purina and Royal Canin.


If by "prestigious" you mean... "crap". :wink


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

He just likes the smell!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Kitty loves to watch the popcorn pop in the microwave! Once, we had this popcorn maker and the popcorn spit out of this cartoon character mouth and into the bowl! Kitty loved it! .....Until it broke! I have never tried giving a piece to cats! I might try giving one to him! But Catty couldn't give a stuff about it!


----------



## depaul1203 (Apr 1, 2012)

my mezzier (rip Feb 21st) loved it . she would help herself to it.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

What was the cartoon Char,KL?


----------



## ablewebs (Aug 2, 2012)

With my cat, Merry, it's corn chips. I have to break some chips into tiny pieces for him or he just won't leave me or the bag alone. I avoid grains for the most part myself, but once in awhile corn chips make a fun treat for me... and Merry!

Since I recently switched him to raw food (which is going great, by the way), I'll be interested to see if he continues to pester me for corn chips now.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

With my girls now, it's Cheetos. I should have never started giving them tiny bits. They can hear that bag open from two rooms away.


----------



## kikibananas (Aug 18, 2012)

my cat runs when we pop popcorn


----------

